# Which Russian fighter?



## Crazy (Jan 29, 2004)

Which Russian fighter was your favorite?


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 29, 2004)

La-7 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 30, 2004)

well, it aint up ther but i'm tempted to say the IL-2


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 30, 2004)

The IL-2 was a Ground Attack Plane, M8  

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Jan 30, 2004)

It COULD hold it's own in a dogfight if need be, but it technically wasn't a fighter, so it's not up there


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 31, 2004)

the mig-3


----------



## Hot Space (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll think I'll have a Spit XIV - Much more fun  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2004)

ok, my turn to be smutty, the spit wasn't a soviot plane


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 1, 2004)

i go with LA-9 although no service in wwii its better than la-7 (but not Ivan Kozhedub's LA-7)


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 3, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ok, my turn to be smutty, the spit wasn't a soviot plane



But the Spit MkV/IX served with the Red Air Force, M8 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2004)

ohoh, don't forget about the hurricane, that did to 8)


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep 8) 

A bit of History for ya  

At the end of 1941 an R.A.F Squadron went to Russia to help the Crew's over there learn about the Hurri. And to cut a long story, not ONE single Russian Aircraft were lost to enemy action when the R.A.F were escorting them  

And only ONE Hurricane was lost - In a Training Accident   

Cool, a 8) 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 8, 2004)

yea, you know 617 squdren had a hell of allot of training accidends, but that's only to be expected when you're flying at 30ft


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 8, 2004)

If your refering to the Training that 617 Sqaudron had for the Dambusters raid, they never lost one, M8. But one Lancaster had to turn back on the Raid it's self because it was flying so low the sea ripped the Bomb of the Plane  

Hot Space


----------



## Crazy (Feb 8, 2004)

Can you imagine how pissed they must have been? 

"Well, how did the raid go?"

"It didn't."

"What?"

"The bomb fell off"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 9, 2004)

no, not for the dambusters raid, it's just i've read a log about their accidents, quite funny really


----------



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> no, not for the dambusters raid, it's just i've read a log about their accidents, quite funny really



No holding out on us! Post it! (I'm always up for a good laugh  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 14, 2004)

1) that was a joke
2) yes a scanner is a beautiful thing, shame i aint got one, eh crazy?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2004)

ill post something i got from one of the lancs books thats quite funny 

Whilst on the return from a bombing raid, the plane (cant remember what it was, a whitby is it? similar name anyway ) started to run out of fuel, so the pilot commanded everyone to bail out, but the communications link to the rear gunner was non-functional and he didnt hear the command, so the pilot put the plane on the auto-pilot and everyone, except the tail-gunner, bailed out.

after a while, the plane landed itself smoothly on a hill in scotland, the tail gunner went to congratulate the pilot on his smooth landing and was amazed to see that he was the only one on the plane and the plane had landed itself! 

  

from a book about the raf that the lancs got, dont know the name, ill get back to you with it 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 15, 2004)

ok, here goes, it's called "THE ROYAL AIR FORCE AT WAR" By Martin W. Bowman, if you see it, BUY IT!!!! it's one of the funniest books i've ever read, it's full of quotes, info and funny cartoons from WW2 till the presents day, here's a 'lil peom about the Mosquito:-
Mossies they don't worry me,
Mossies they don't worry me,
if you get jumped by a One-nine-0,
I'll show you how to get free.
Keep cool and collected,
Keep calm and sedate,
Don't let your Brittish blood boil,
Don't hesitate,
just go right through the gate,
And drown the poor Bastard in oil!

and lots of thinks like that.

BTW, the plane cheddar cheese was on about was the Whitley.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 15, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ohoh, don't forget about the hurricane, that did to 8)


The P40 Warhawk and the P63A Kingcobra also served in the Red Airforce, but the question was 'Which Russian fighter do you prefer?'
I prefare the Yak 3, but I kinda have a soft spot for the Polikarpov I-16. it's got a certain charm and one has been restored and is flying in the U.S.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 16, 2004)

u like the rata i see... well i don! jk i like it kinda but its too slow for 109s


----------



## Crazy (Feb 16, 2004)

It's true, the Rata wasn't the fastest out there, nor was the Chaika, but they both hold soft spots in me heart


http://www.airforce.users.ru/lend-lease/english/articles/golodnikov/part1.htm


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 16, 2004)

i think the I-16 looks kinda cool


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 16, 2004)

I can't, I'm British and that's the only thing we do well   

Hot Space


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 24, 2004)

Talking about Russian fighters is it true that the Ploikarpov I-16 was so bulky and heavy that it could ram enemy aircraft, smash them up too badly to continue flying and still stay in the air itself?


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, same with many Russian Planes at the time  8) 

Hot Space


----------



## bronzewhaler82 (Feb 25, 2004)

I suppose with Russian pilots they'd have to be that tough


----------



## Huckebein (Mar 13, 2004)

Hmmm, a tricky one this - of course a big ol' Tempest would eat 'em all up!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 13, 2004)

can you believe you crazy brits trusted FRENCH PEOPLE with the über typhoon, the tempest?!?!?!??!?!?? but Tempest MkII is best but the denomination is messed up because it only entered service AFTER the MkV and MkVI for some reason

Reichsmarschall Batista


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 27, 2004)

those lovable russians


----------



## plan_D (Apr 2, 2004)

I heard of a Russian ramming two bombers (it didn't say which kind) in a P-39 then flying home..but that's not a Russian plane so I don't know why I said it.

My favourite Russian plane..YAK-9..that's not on the list so...Yak-3.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 2, 2004)

> I heard of a Russian ramming two bombers (it didn't say which kind) in a P-39 then flying home..but that's not a Russian plane so I don't know why I said it.



a testament to the bravery of the russians


----------



## plan_D (Apr 2, 2004)

Or Russian crazyness or drunkness, or both. They all achieve the same results apart from the bravery which achieves it with less vomit, so no one is complaing either way.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 2, 2004)

canned vodka: only for sale in russia


----------



## plan_D (Apr 2, 2004)

I missed half of The Simpsons..damn you, damn you all the way to the firey depths of Portsmouth. 

Canned Vodka, like a six-pack..GENIUS!


----------



## R Pope (Apr 2, 2004)

I like the I-16 too. Il-2 in a dogfight? Maybe with a German Shepard!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 2, 2004)

> I missed half of The Simpsons..damn you, damn you all the way to the firey depths of Portsmouth.
> 
> Canned Vodka, like a six-pack..GENIUS!



haha, i didnt 8) i can have the computer on at the same time as the simpsons as they are in the same room!

and for the irish market, canned malt whisky - 500ml cans 8)


----------



## plan_D (Apr 7, 2004)

My computer is in the next room from my T.V so, damn. 

Great idea, the Irish will love it.


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 7, 2004)

Only if its Whiskey NOT that Scots muck!

Kiwimac


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 7, 2004)

Only if its Whiskey NOT that Scots muck!

Kiwimac


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2004)

not wrong with scottish whisky 8)


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 8, 2004)

Yuck! Give me Jamesons or Tullamore Dew Black Label any day!

Kiwimac


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 9, 2004)

simpsons suck and Family Guy rules!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2004)

> Il-2 in a dogfight? Maybe with a German Shepard!!!



actually, anlike it's german counterpart, the stuka, the IL-2 could hold it's own in the air..............................


----------



## Crazy (Apr 10, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > Il-2 in a dogfight? Maybe with a German Shepard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> actually, anlike it's german counterpart, the stuka, the IL-2 could hold it's own in the air..............................



It did have amazing versatility in the air, and could hold out, at least for long enough to disengage and get the hell out of there. Of course, the rear gunner on the later IL-2 models helped a lot 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

and the stuka had a rear gunner, but the mere fact that it was a stuka meant it would crash/get shot down whatever hapened..................


----------



## brad (Apr 12, 2004)

yak3 top


----------



## plan_D (Apr 12, 2004)

Yak-3..I agree.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2004)

yup, that or the La-7


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 16, 2004)

> and the stuka had a rear gunner, but the mere fact that it was a stuka meant it would crash/get shot down whatever hapened..................



yeah, the recoil from its own guns'd prolly blow it apart


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 16, 2004)

but like i said, i've changed from my 87 bashing days.............


----------



## brad (Apr 18, 2004)

ohhh it was fun look ing at your hatred for the 87 pitty


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2004)

i'm a changed man, and i hope to convert C.C. when he comes round tomorrow.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2004)

actually, im still gonna bash the stuka, for the fun of it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2004)

but it wasn't that bad.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2004)

well it was...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 30, 2004)

It was good in the Spanish Civil War, but by the World War 2, the Stuka was being obliterated by all the Hurricanes, Laggs and Spitfires in the air, without escort it was a sitting duck. And it's payload wasn't worth the loss, if any did make it.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Apr 30, 2004)

The Stuka did have a rear gunner but it's two 7.62 mm guns couldn't even begin to compete with the Il-2's 12.7 mm. Plus the rear gunner was better protected. Those factors made the Il-2 much more survivable.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Apr 30, 2004)

Meant to give my two cents on the topic of this forum. I pick the La-7, good speed and power, impressive maneuverability, and it's 3 20mm cannons made it just about the only Russian fighter with decent firepower.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes, a low ammo count as well, 640 rounds if I remember correctly. It would have been smarter to put more 12.7mm MGs or a mix of MG and Cannon.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Apr 30, 2004)

I have no idea about the ammo loads for Russian aircraft (of all the major combatants I probably know the least about the VVS) but a 20mm would naturally have a lower rate of fire than a MG meaning that 640 rounds would equal perhaps 20 secs (?) of firing time which would be more than a lot of cannon-armed fighters.


----------



## plan_D (May 1, 2004)

If you had 12.7mm rounds instead of 20mm you could carry more, that's why a mix of cannon and MG would be best. You get a decent ammo count, and you get good hitting power when it's a definate hit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2004)

was there any way they could have put more ammo in the spit. and hurricane.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2004)

yeah, 8 seconds of ammo means you have to have preety good accuracy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2004)

it's actually 14 seconds for a hurricane, 11 for a spit, and that's if you hold it down, you would never fire for more that 2 seconds at a time...............


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2004)

The Spitfire and Hurricane carried the most they could, unless you either want to make them .22 MG instead of .303 which would be silly because it wouldn't do anything. Or you could take out fuel and replace it with more ammo, I think the Spit and Hurri had a decent balance. Especially the Mk IX and onwards.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2004)

8)


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2004)

Really that is a poor attempt to get more posts.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2004)

do you think i really care?


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 4, 2004)

Here are some stats on the armament loads for the Yak-3 and the La-7. The Yak 3 had 2 12.7mm UBS mg with 250rpg (19 secs) and 1 20mm ShVak with 120rpg (9 secs). The La-7 carried three ShVaks with 200rpg (15 secs). The Yak-3's guns would put out a little under 4lbs of lead a second while the La-7 would spit out nearly twice that (7.92lbs). So the Yak had a slightly longer firing time but after 9 secs its firepower drops by 2/3s while the La-7 delivers a slighty shorter but much heavier punch. I give the edge to the La-7.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2004)

I imagine the Yak-9 was superior to the Lagg-7 though, plus the Yak-3 was more likely to get on the Laggs tail.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 5, 2004)

The La-7 was a handle in a dogfight in it's own right though. The outcome of a battle between them would probably be determined by height as the Yak-3 was dominate at low altitudes but couldn't hold a candle to the La-7 higher up.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2004)

Yes, that's true. So, it's a difficult to say which one is better. Lagg-7 on high, and Yak-3 at low.


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 5, 2004)

I would agree with that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

i dont have a clue so i think i'll just agree too


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2004)

You have the whole 'liking' the Soviets thing going on, but you don't know about Russian aircraft?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2004)

hey i dont know about anything


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2004)

C.C


----------



## Lightning Guy (May 12, 2004)

Now THAT is funny.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2004)

cheeky bugger


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

I knew you'd enjoy that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2004)

so much so, i shall print that


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2004)

Hahah. Back on topic...






It looks great in anyones colours, don't you think? It's not a strictly Russian plane, but, I don't care.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2004)

cool


----------



## plan_D (May 13, 2004)

Yes...yes....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 14, 2004)

i prefer it in RAF colours...................


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2004)

you prefer everything in raf colours  then again, i prefer everything in italian colours, so toshaé 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

I prefer it in RAF colours too.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 14, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> you prefer everything in raf colours  then again, i prefer everything in italian colours, so toshaé 8)


 Swing and a miss! I'm sorry to correct you C.C. old chap, but I must point out that the proper spelling is "Touché".


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2004)

And he strikes in the gut.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2004)

hey, im not perfect, im sure there are a few words i can spell that germans cant


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2004)

> And he strikes in the gut.



surly it would hurt more in the balls  .................


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 15, 2004)

hehehe  yes, C.C. I bet you can (but not many  ) and that was a rare and understandable mistake-the reason I said sorry for correcting you. Please give a definition of a word and if I know it, I will spell it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2004)

i bet i've got a friend that can spell better than you, she's even been nicnamed "Mrs. Dictionary" sometimes, and C.C., you don't know her...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2004)

i do actually have exceptional spelling, i always have been, the reason i dont spell some words correctly on the computer is cos im a fast typer and i have poor hand-eye co-ordination, as has been shown many times in pe


----------



## plan_D (May 17, 2004)

It wasn't in the balls, he corrected a spelling mistake, a cruel but legal blow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 22, 2004)

ah, we have unwritten rules, nice of you to tell me...............


----------



## plan_D (May 25, 2004)

You should have known anyway.


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

tell me or write a topic about them whit all of them in


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2004)

its a joke, there arent really any rules


----------



## brad (May 27, 2004)

oh


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2004)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

no rules eh, that should make things interesting..................


----------



## brad (May 29, 2004)

that means you can spam at will but im cutting down on mine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 29, 2004)

it doesn't quite mean you can spam at will, but we apreciate you cutting down, i've notised the difference already...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2004)

well you can spam all you like in the Misc forum, as long as youre on topic in the other forums 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

that's not strictly true, if there's a topic in the misc. forum, you should really post on topic, if it's dead, spam away...........


----------



## duggi4 (Sep 30, 2004)

the fw190d-9 also served with the red air force after they were captured.
if that wer in the list i would pick it


----------



## plan_D (Sep 30, 2004)

Not really a Russian fighter is it though?


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

Nope.... Neither was the Spit or the Aircobra ect ect.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 30, 2004)

Youre kidding me!?  I thought Focke-Wulf were Russian Through and Through?!?!    8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 30, 2004)

Man, if the Russians had the Fw-190D, Kozhedub woulda had 300 Kills, and Hartmann woulda been a dead man at 50 kills....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2004)

Are you laughing cos you dont like the 190D?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2004)

not the other part............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 2, 2004)

I dont really see anything to laugh about in that post...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2004)

Maybe he was laughing about Hartmann bein dead and Kozhedub being the Leading Ace of WWII...


----------



## Crazy (Oct 3, 2004)

Or, just maybe, he just accidentally inhaled large amounts of laughing gas.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)

That would explain it...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

It surely would have been type laughing gas...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 3, 2004)

is there such a thing??


----------



## plan_D (Oct 3, 2004)

Not at the moment...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

A little late here, but maybe he was making excuses to post? Its more feasible


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2004)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2004)

8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2004)

what and those smilies aren't excuses to post??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 4, 2004)

No thats honest-to-god spam


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 4, 2004)

You call, sir  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2004)

It was leading into my invention of an excellent idea, the gas with a million uses.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 4, 2004)

No, I don't really suffer too much from gas these day's  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 4, 2004)

What you got those tablets that make your bowel movements smell like freshly baked Danish pastrys?


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 5, 2004)

No, more like Cat Food, but that could be because of the diet I'm on  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

Cat food, eh? So it's YOU who has been rustling my diseased cows!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2004)

you live on a farm??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2004)

Knowing plan_D he could be referring to his gfs


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

That was only two.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 5, 2004)

plan_D said:


> Cat food, eh? So it's YOU who has been rustling my diseased cows!



It's a shag   

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

Desperate times call for luxurious measures.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 5, 2004)

No, I would never wash afterwards  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 5, 2004)

I just didn't brush my teeth afterwards.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 6, 2004)

Lost those year's ago with my hands in a freak Flower Arranging Accident  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Oct 6, 2004)

The petals must have been sharp.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 6, 2004)

I am no man, but wimp  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 6, 2004)

Hot Space said:


> Lost those year's ago with my hands in a freak Flower Arranging Accident
> 
> Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2004)

i can only imagine the horror.........


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 6, 2004)

No, I alway's keep me socks on  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2004)

Hot Space said:


> I'll think I'll have a Spit XIV - Much more fun
> 
> Hot Space



The La7-FNV (better supercharger and 3 x B20 guns) was certainly a match for the Spitfire XIV. It'd have the advantage below 12000 feet and the disadvantage above 16,000 feet. From 12-16,000 feet, they are very evenly matched, but the La7 probably turns better and certainly rolls better.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2004)

I dunno about that...


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2004)

cheddar cheese said:


> I dunno about that...



Well we can discuss the virtues and flaws of the Spitfire in another thread at some point 8) 

But in general the Sptifire was past its envelope by the time of the 14, and it was not the greatest handling plane at near its top speed. At 250 IAS, where all the British tests were done, the Spit 14 easily outclassed the P-51. But, at 350 IAS the story was quite reversed. Most German planes had the same flight envelope, the FW's being a little faster, the 109's about the same or a little slower. So the nature of the combat was different in many respects.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 24, 2004)

RG_Lunatic said:


> Hot Space said:
> 
> 
> > I'll think I'll have a Spit XIV - Much more fun
> ...



well they were on the same side so there aint really makes little difference................


----------



## jrk (Sep 1, 2005)

i definately like the yak3 overall.but like most russian fighters it performed better at lower altitudes.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey jrk, the Elmo likes what he reads. The Yak-3 was one of the best fighters the Russians had to defend against the Nazi's.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Id prefer a Yak-9 myself...Or a MiG-7 for high altitude jobbies.


----------



## elmilitaro (Sep 7, 2005)

Wasn't there a version of the Yak-9 called the Yak-9DD, meaning it could go for a long range.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes I believe there was...will have to look it up a little later...


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the MiG-3. The name just sounds good. I dunno. Also the MiG-3 Looks cool unlike the La-7 and that other one. Like a Russian Spitfire- Lethal and elegant in the one deadly package.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

Digging up old threads I see HealzDevo.

My vote goes to the La-7.


----------

